# Elizabeth River



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Well, after catching a good number of fish on Friday, and hearing reports of people limiting out yesterday, decided to try for some more Specks today. Me, TugCapn and a buddy of mine got on the water about 9 am. Managed to boat a meager 4 fish.... :--|...2 keepers at 17 and 19 I believe. Dissapointed to say the least, but I wil be back out..Tug has some pics of the two, not sure if tehy will be posted or not. Tug it was a pleasure havin you on board, sorry I could not put you on some more fish but I hope we can do it again some time.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Hunter's Trophies*



jhmorgan said:


> Well, after catching a good number of fish on Friday, and hearing reports of people limiting out yesterday, decided to try for some more Specks today. Me, TugCapn and a buddy of mine got on the water about 9 am. Managed to boat a meager 4 fish.... :--|...2 keepers at 17 and 19 I believe. Dissapointed to say the least, but I wil be back out..Tug has some pics of the two, not sure if tehy will be posted or not. Tug it was a pleasure havin you on board, sorry I could not put you on some more fish but I hope we can do it again some time.


Below you will see the 2 Specks our fearless leader managed to bring to the net. 

The first fish here(The one on left), Hunter had his faithful sidekick Rawls in action immediatly upon hookset










The next fish (The one on right), yours truly was already waiting on Hunter to bring fish within range of a superb net capture.










Thanks again for the invite Hunter , had a good time, nice meeting you also Rawls. Maybe we can hit some Rockadillies in the Yaks.....PEACE OUT


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Sold the boat Tug, so it looks like you were on the last Speck voyage...almost sad to have the checkin my pocket..


----------

